# I HAVE THE CURE!



## howard (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi People,

Ive had DP and DR for around 9 months now and it all started from a very emotional breakup with my partner.
please read on i promise that this will help you.
When i first got Dp/Dr i didnt (as many of us) know what the hell was going on. I felt anxious, spaced out and my vision was 'speccled' and dull and felt like i was in a goldfish bowl, very dreamy - it was hard to focus on peoples faces as the more i would look the harder it became! (sound familiar?) i had obsessive thinking. thought i was a 'bad' person and had very negative thoughts. almost as if id lost my 'soul' and the old me was slowly 'slipping' away. wanted to 'click' my fingers and id be back.......

i finally decided to look on the internet and bingo. i knew what was wrong with me. (or at least had a good idea)
I then decided to go to see a therapist who told me it WAS DP and DR, this would go away with time....
since seeing her 4 months ago i can honestly say i have had a mare(i know you know what i mean)...
but...... after Exstensive studying i honestly believe i am getting better now. i admit it hasnt gone but heres the facts i know.

1) i excercise regularly, 3 times a week CV. eat a balanced diet - 
2) i take CALCIUM (this completely stopped my ANXIETY which i am dead certain is the cause of DP and DR! - trust me the more anxious you become the worse the DP and DR.
Calcium is the BEST way to keep anxiety at bay, trust me go buy some and take it every day...
3) i stopped drinking alchohol. (this only made it worse the next day!)
4) cut out all types of CAFFEINE.
5) take multi vits and Omega3.
6) go to a CHINESE DOCTOR and have ACUPUNCTURE and get some CHINESE MEDICINE (or tea as its know) it tastes horrid but put some sugar in it and i PROMISE it will make your DP and DR go away! when they ask whats wrong with you, dont say DP or DR just tell them you have anxiety and depression (these are the underlying causes for it i promise u).

Ok.... are you with me.....?

do ALL of the above, i promise you in 2 weeks from today you will feel the DP and DR lift, no more aching muscles or stiff neck, no more digestive problems, no more 'Who am i?' YOU WILL FEEL BETTER!!!!!

really hope this helps - ill keep you updated with my progress but right now life is great! -

let me know how you got on?????

much love

howard


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Does calcium really counter anxiety???? I never knew that, might have to give it a try. I definately agree with what you said anxiety underlies dp. I have so many obsessive and ruminative thoughts, and also thinking i am bad sometimes. I know exactly what you are talking about its like they took a life of their own. 
I hope you recovery stays on the path it is on, my best wishes..

eros


----------



## Gussick (Jan 27, 2006)

I've done all these things at various points, and currently take lots of calcium and omega 3 for general health. I'm glad to hear they helped you, but it's not going to work for everyone. Some of us have a much more pervasive problem.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I have known that a good balance of calcium and magnesium is wonderful for the nerves. Very calming. I am glad to be reminded of that. I also think that b complex in high dosages sublingual is very helpful. Some things I am just beginning to do are similar. I, too, am seeing an acupuncture Chinese Homeopath. I am also seeing a medical doctor who has a Naturopathic degree as well. I have joined the gym and am exercising daily. I am doing aerobics at least 20 minutes and weight training for 45 to an hour. I am taking multi, high dose of Omega three, Sam E, Bs, DHEA and powdered C. I called a clinic in Dallas that specializes in treating Dissociative disorders and knows quite a bit about this so I am taking their advice and getting to some of the issues of trauma and getting the feelings up and out. I am making myself get really busy and reconnecting with friends. I am getting out in the sunshine and getting fresh air. I have done a lot of internal cleansing and tried to maintain good sleep habits. Yesterday was almost like normal but today has been just so so but better. I guess this will take time but I now believe that it will get better and have hope. I would imagine that that attitude helps a great deal as well. Thank you for sharing. If we will all share what seems to work for us as well as what docs and other experts say then we will have a better chance of truly getting well. freesong


----------



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

This is a good thread, I also recomend, choline + inositol, it is especially good for OCD.


----------



## snrpro (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi there, I honestly think that it' harder from some people to believe that getting better is possible. Some people haven't had a glimpse of their true selves in over six years, and they have simply accepted themselves and their emotions and being an entirely different person. I am interested in trying this method and would like to extend a thank you for taking the time to post it. It is very thoughtful of you. Best regards, Joseph


----------

